# Pt own drug supply-what modifier to use



## mababa15 (Aug 26, 2015)

When pt comes in for any injection with their own supply. what modifier do I use? ex: 

J0561
96372

J1055
96372


----------



## m.edwards (Aug 26, 2015)

Our practice received a request from Medicare that we bill as follows:

96372 with misc text: ADMIN FEE ONLY, PATIENT PROVIDES MED FOR INJECTION
J-Code with price of $0.01 and misc text: PATIENT PROVIDES MED FOR INJECTION

Again, this is simply how we have been instructed to bill these per our Medicare Contractor (NGS).  So we do follow suit with all other carriers as well.


----------



## mababa15 (Aug 26, 2015)

Thank you. What field do I add the misc texts as electronically (for Medicare) or in the hc clm (for other carriers)? 

Is it in the box 19 OR the same area where we add the NDC#'s above the cpt's?


----------

